# Poor crop



## ifsixwasnin9 (Sep 7, 2011)

I grew four plants which I harvested in May - I harvested at 12 mths into flowering but the trichomes were still clear and never changed color. They were lemon haze, masterkush, hashplant haze and hawaiin and none of it gets me high - I just get a body high, very relaxed. I don't know what I did wrong but the trichomes never matured I guess. What is good strain which harvests fast? I don't have patience to last another 3 months to harvest and get lousy results.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 8, 2011)

id say he meant weeks?


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Sep 12, 2011)

I meant weeks, sorry. And the trichomes on all the plants never turned cloudy or amber so I decided to harvest at 12 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Sep 12, 2011)

Not enough lumens maybe? Is this a soiless grow? Proper ventilation, temp and humidity play important roles during the flowering stage. If these conditions are not optimal it will take longer for the plant to finish.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Sep 13, 2011)

I had over 800W HPS on the four plants in a large bedroom with adequate ventilation and very little humidity. Can't figure it out.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that ifsixwasnin9.  You're sure of the genetics?  Try again and good luck.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 13, 2011)

> I had over 800W HPS on the four plants in a large bedroom


thats not enough light, lumens. 5000 lum per sqr foot. so a large room is 10ft x 10 ft. i have 1200 w in a 4x5 foot area


----------



## Roddy (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep, you need to get the size of room down to match the amount of light you have. With that will mean hotter conditions, so make sure your ventilation is truly optimal as well.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 15, 2011)

I doubt light would have had the effect you describe.  More light would not have caused the trichs to deteriorate any faster or slower.  You may have let them go too long.  Were you checking different parts of the plant?  All the new upper growth will continue to grow new trichs.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 15, 2011)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> I had over 800W HPS on the four plants in a large bedroom with adequate ventilation and very little humidity. Can't figure it out.


 
Looking back at your posts you had nothing but trouble with yellow leaves ect.

I suspect you had sick plants.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with BBfan that it's not the lights. If they were able to get him that far then they should have no problem finishing the job. 800W should be plenty for 4 plants.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know what a "large bedroom" is, but I'm standing by the not enough light! If it isn't the problem at hand, it's still a problem...imho.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 18, 2011)

800w would be insufficient to light an entire large room, but don't forget his large room is not filled with plants ... he only has 4. I'd guess the 800w will be concentrated over them in one small part of the room. 

800w puts out about 100,000 lumens. Over 16 square feet this will give you 6250  lumens per square foot, which is more than enough. 16 square feet should be sufficient space for 4 plants.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 18, 2011)

Unless the light is spreading out through the entire room? No walls means huge loss of lights...unless what everyone on here has been saying is wrong?

I agree runby, there'd be plenty of light if the room were 16'sq, but that's a 4'x4' closet, not a large bedroom.


----------

